# NC Dam Upper pool 3-28-2014



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Chris & I fished #1 feeder yesterday,,, got there late, 12ish, & left too early.
TOO *&^%$#! windy & COLD! River was perfect,,,, ice chunks were still stacked 10' up on the banks. Broken & scarred trees everywhere.

I boated a keeper sauger on my 3rd cast & figured we'd catch our limit,,,,
Chris lost his at the boat  about 3 hrs later,,,,,
Gulp x-mas tree twister & jigs, tipped with a fathead,,,, SLOW cranking.
Maybe Next week, Mon or Tues will be better,,,,,,,,,, 

My friends caught their limit of Pa steelies (6), maybe I should'a went there?


----------



## bud690 (Jun 23, 2009)

Was thinking about hitting beaver creek tomorrow or maybe nc dam. Was that the feeder u was talking about?


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

Terrible report jer!  i was thinking of heading to OR tomorrow morning but after a report like that I'm wondering if I shouldn't just go hit spots on the Mahoning?! 

At least if I get skunked there I'm close to home!

What are your plans for tomorrow?


----------



## cumminsmoke (Aug 13, 2013)

Doboy said:


> Chris & I fished #1 feeder yesterday,,, got there late, 12ish, & left too early.
> TOO *&^%$#! windy & COLD! River was perfect,,,, ice chunks were still stacked 10' up on the banks. Broken & scarred trees everywhere.
> 
> I boated a keeper sauger on my 3rd cast & figured we'd catch our limit,,,,
> ...


Did you hit where I was telling you? If I get time Sunday I am going to get one of the boats out, I might ramp on Yellow Creek and head to the pillars on 7. Another real good spot on Yellow is the first hard turn in front of the campground, it drops from 6ft to over 15. I just hope to get out. Ramping at Beaver creek probably wouldn't be bad either. I saw a fish touch the surface while driving by the creek the other day and told the wife "their teasing me"


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

cumminsmoke said:


> Did you hit where I was telling you? If I get time Sunday I am going to get one of the boats out, I might ramp on Yellow Creek and head to the pillars on 7. Another real good spot on Yellow is the first hard turn in front of the campground, it drops from 6ft to over 15. I just hope to get out. Ramping at Beaver creek probably wouldn't be bad either. I saw a fish touch the surface while driving by the creek the other day and told the wife "their teasing me"



That Spot?
No,,,, as far as I'm concerned, that's like 'your' spot. I just greatly appreciate the 'heads-up',,,, that there's feeding fish SOMEWHERE! 
I got a bunch to check out yet,,,, lol I'll only check out YOUR spot when i get *REAL* HARD-UP!  THANKS (besides, 2 or more IS a crowd there)
EVERYTIME I'm on the Yellow, that bend calls my name,,, there's 3 goodlooking bends with holes & rocks that should work,,, just not for me!
We gotta get together,,,.

Matt,
My truck is really torn apart, brakes, rotors, u-joints, balls & bearings and seals! FIX TRUCK TODAY. Hopefully it'll be back together real soon.
Chris pulled the boat the other day,,, He did OK,,,  

Hi Bud,,,
That's where we ended up. They just weren't in there like we thought. Didn't see ANYTHING in the holes below the RR bridge either!? I wish we could'a stayed longer & hit the mouth at dark,,, it was just too damn cold & windy.
Dock is not 'in' yet, but the ramp is OK. BE CAREFULL! There's NEW bolders everywhere! I ran a-ground on the left side, going up. I got some new dents to pound out of the prop!


----------



## terryit3 (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm having a hard time comprehending 'ice chunks stacked 10' up on the banks"! It hasn't been cold enough down here to freeze water in weeks. Sounds like you need to head south Doboy, they are starting to heat up.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

terryit3 said:


> I'm having a hard time comprehending 'ice chunks stacked 10' up on the banks"! It hasn't been cold enough down here to freeze water in weeks. Sounds like you need to head south Doboy, they are starting to heat up.



Lmbo! Hi Terry!
I told Chris that I should'a take'n a picture of all the ice up on the banks,,,,, no kid'n it's still WAY up there. Cold-cold-water,,, & some more snow tonight.  it SUCKS
Head South??? Ya I'm constantly thinking of YOUR offer Ter,,,, You Greenup guys keep posting all those wiper pics,,,, I'll be forced into make'n the trip! 
You should try to come up again,,, if not for the perch, we can always fill a cooler or two with red-eyes & BASS!  End of Mayish.

Hey, i haven't seen many of YOUR sauger pics lately????? What'supwiththat?


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

Yo jerry I stayed close to home today, threw the waders on and hit Milton, newton falls and liberty st. N drove home with the windows open to blow the skunk off!!!  

Hope you get the truck back together! Projects like that suck! Gotta be done but you never wanna do it! I got some really nice fat heads at A/C bait in Berlin today... The large were HUGE! I have left overs, will probably hit Milton again tomorrow or Monday... But I'm heading down to Cumberland area for sure on Tuesday... Getting off at 330 n I'm going to to to sneak out 30-45 min early! You Wana head down or meet down there?


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

Big cooler full of bass sounds great jerry, from the river or erie? Either one sounds good to me, keep in touch


----------



## cumminsmoke (Aug 13, 2013)

Doboy said:


> That Spot?
> No,,,, as far as I'm concerned, that's like 'your' spot. I just greatly appreciate the 'heads-up',,,, that there's feeding fish SOMEWHERE!
> I got a bunch to check out yet,,,, lol I'll only check out YOUR spot when i get *REAL* HARD-UP!  THANKS (besides, 2 or more IS a crowd there)
> EVERYTIME I'm on the Yellow, that bend calls my name,,, there's 3 goodlooking bends with holes & rocks that should work,,, just not for me!
> ...


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

cumminsmoke said:


> I haven't had a chance to hit it yet, I was hoping for tomorrow but it looks like I will be still setting up the new boat. I have to finish mounting the new Bird and hopefully this one fella buys my old boat tomorrow. Maybe this week in the mornings I can get down to "that spot" before work



Well cumminsmoke, I wish you Luck,,, with the 'new boat' too!
Do you know a Walters,,, He lives way up the Yellow, somewhere?
Friend of a friend,,,, another Tradesman. I was told that he might know where to find some fish.
Keep your eyes open for Rivarat & ProudPotter. Rivarat just got a boat too,,,
& they'll be out there, somewhere, soon.


HELLO ADAM,,, YOU READY TO GO FISH?
& Maybe you'd like to follow us to Erie this year????
Give me a call,,,,,,,,

*LMBO! All we need now is RBOYER to show up!!!*
He's been real busy, but it's time for his $.02 too.
Together, 'We' should find a bunch in the next week or two,,, post some nice pics and maybe, Just once, 'KICK SOME GREENUP #$$!'


----------



## ProudPotter (Apr 2, 2011)

River Rat is on the wall as I type I refused to go in this cold, broke a hip a few years ago and it just can't take it. Doboy I bought my boat last year so now we just need to plan a day when The gang all meets up at a ramp and search until we find them. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

OK Potter, sounds good!
I got invited to go to Mosquito tomorrow. Maybe we'll finally catch something to EAT, out of the shallows.???

Tell Jeff that he should give us a report sometime,,,, even if it's SKUNKY! ;>)


----------



## ProudPotter (Apr 2, 2011)

He only lasted about an hour in the cold snow and wind managed one dink sauger he told me, so I went to Tomlinson run and had fun with the trout!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ProudPotter (Apr 2, 2011)

Let me know how you do at mosquito I may be heading that way tuesday! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

ProudPotter said:


> Let me know how you do at mosquito I may be heading that way tuesday!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

